# New Nur-Motorsport splitter fitted



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Today I went to Nur-Motorsport (Welcome to NUR Motorsport) in Reading, Berkshire, to have my new front splitter fitted  
Nur have designed and made this from scratch on site and its a complete original for the R33 GTR  John Begley has one similar on his 32 and Kev Atkins Evo 6 Time attack car also has one fitted, but these are not universal, they're designed around the bumper for the particular car 


Firstly, here are some of the many quality Nur-Motorsport owned cars, including; The Nur-Motorsport carbon R34, Noels Carbon Porsche, Bens stripped Impreza, Noels Supra - one of the current projects on the go, and the NUR van.











































































.....and the NUR-Motorsport dog!!!  This dog is a proper mental case 












*So, onto my splitter.......*



Noel (Right) and Ben (In-car) set about getting the car off the floor......











..and the work begins...........






























































The end result was stunning  Pictures don't really do it justice in all honesty 


































































A huge thanks to the guys at Nur-Motorsport, will see you soon for some more carbon goodness


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice! :clap: :clap: Great choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Quality bit of kit. Where from dude i need a new one for my 33


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Where from dude i need a new one for my 33


You really should make more of an effort :lamer:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha, yeah its from Nur-motorsport (Welcome to NUR Motorsport) as per my opening post


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice, I love the gt2. Any chance they make one for subies?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah they could. They'd need to make a mould off your splitter first and then its made on site, then when its all set they fit it and adjust it. 

Have a look at these on John Begleys R32 Taisan and Kev Atkins Evo 6........










and......


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

Really like the black splitter on the white, Big shame on using the 4 bars to hold it on though :nervous:


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

If the 4 rods were black, that would look even better.

Good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the rods will actually go black eventually, now its all in place I can make these like changes


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

did you have to cut the splitter to fit or waas it made to size?


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Today I went to Nur-Motorsport (Welcome to NUR Motorsport) in Reading, Berkshire, to have my new front splitter fitted
> Nur have designed and made this from scratch on site and its a complete original for the R33 GTR John Begley has one similar on his 32 and Kev Atkins Evo 6 Time attack car also has one fitted, but these are not universal, they're designed around the bumper for the particular car


F.A.Q. 

Question: Where can i have this done?

Answer : At Nur-Motorsport in Reading , Berkshire

Question: did you have to cut the splitter to fit or waas it made to size? 

Answer: The splitter is designed fitted and trimmed onsite at Nur-Motorsport


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, as per Jay


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

This place still trading?

Trying to get into there website but no joy.

Not another company gone bump had it?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I tried to buy some of the carbon rear quarters they do but got the impression they are only interested in Porsche now and were also moving factory, so zero interest in my order I think I called three times and I never got a call or email back


----------



## elkerimo (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a huuuuuge soft spot for white on white!


----------

